#ubuntu-nz 2011-10-17
<chilts> morning
<Atamira> morena
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ibeardslee> sorry I'm late .. had to do a PC replacement .. finally had enough of the PC doing random reboots
 * chilts sends ibeardslee to the corner for being late - no excuses!
<hads> morning
<ojwb> morning
<ajmitch> seems to be a bit wet outside
<ojwb> just windy here
<ojwb> though it was really hammering it down during the night
<ajmitch> some flooding warnings issued for the south
#ubuntu-nz 2011-10-18
<ibeardslee> G3nrule#pud
<ibeardslee> shit
<mwhudson> quick, log into ibeardslee internet banking!
<ojwb> mmm ... pud
<mwhudson> +'s
<ibeardslee> now I also gotta think what else could be using that schema
<hads> :)
<ibeardslee> so I wonder if my screen wasn't locked after all
<ibeardslee> both screens black, moved my mouse and typed in the password
<mwhudson> ugh
 * ibeardslee will have to be more careful in case I can replicate that as an issue
<ojwb> just pick a password which starts with a /
<ojwb> I think that wouldn't work with all IRC clients though
<ibeardslee> the ones I use it would
<ibeardslee> ahh it was pointed out to me that Turn off after 10 Minutes and Lock screen after 5 minutes means that the screen is locked after 15 minutes, not 5.
<ibeardslee> .. so is it actually possible to have a screensaver, rather than just turning it off?
<chilts> hmm, I wonder if I should use that password idea (starting with a '/')
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<ojwb> morning
<Atamira> afternoon
#ubuntu-nz 2011-10-19
<hads> Hmfph. GNOME3 appears to have lost the ability to associate a program with a file type that isn't already listed in the applications list.
<hads> Looks like I need to create a desktop file and register it etc. Average.
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<ojwb> morning
<ojwb> so it was windy enough last night to blow a flax plant over
<ojwb> admittedly one I planted at the weekend, but still
<chilts> lovely enough today though :)
<ojwb> yeah
<Atamira> afternoon
#ubuntu-nz 2011-10-20
<chilts> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
 * ibeardslee is not sitting on L4
 * ibeardslee is now sitting on L4
<ojwb> good for you
<chilts> ibeardslee: any spare desks on L4 that I can hire? :)
<chilts> (or indeed any level)
<chilts> s/hire/rent/ or whatever is appropriate :)
<ibeardslee> probably
<ibeardslee> we have a bunch of spares on L7 and once L2 is completed some there
<ibeardslee> ex sysadmin AndrewT was working on L2 for himself for a while
<ibeardslee> we've managed to rope him back into working for us, although not as a sysadmin
<mwhudson> is that a risk working in your building?  go out for friday night drinks and wake up with a signed full time contract beside you?
<ibeardslee> only the good ones
<chilts> heh
<chilts> I might talk to someone at some stage - I think 1yr 3mths is enough for the dust to settle :)
 * chilts is talking desks, not contracts
<chilts> just in case there was any misunderstanding
<ibeardslee> like I said, only the good ones  ;)
#ubuntu-nz 2011-10-21
<Atamira> afternoon
<kieppie> hi all.
<kieppie> who's responsible for Ubuntu NZ? Catalyst?
<ajmitch> kieppie: there are some catalyst people involved
<Atamira> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-10-22
<kieppie> hi all. who's responsible for stewarding Ubuntu's IP in NZ?
<kieppie> I've noticed that NZMA's logo's identical to the Ubuntu logo - may require investigation
#ubuntu-nz 2011-10-23
<olly> kieppie: I'd guess canonical probably hold any trademarks which might be relevant
<ajmitch> morning
<olly> "morning"
<olly> (I'm in California)
<ajmitch> you just couldn't stand any more talk of rugby?
<olly> indeed
<olly> though the cabin crew kept us updated on the france/australia match during the flight
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> morning
<Atamira> tho its a public holiday
<Atamira> so..good luck with anyone else piping up
<ajmitch> I suppose a few people may have been up late last night too
<stuartyeates> the ABs winning is going to make it harder to change the government...
<Atamira> tell me about it
<Atamira> police comms were run off their feet around 2am this morning
<stuartyeates> Atamira: the expected drop in domestic violence didn't happen?
<Atamira> not sure about the domestic violence thing. but certainly alot of parties
<Atamira> or maybe it was just packed in auckland cbd last night
<Atamira> everyone watching the finals on the big screen
<ajmitch> it was noisy enough in dunedin last night, made it a little hard to sleep
<ajmitch> imagine how it would have looked, john key handing over the world cup to the french
<Atamira> lol
<ajmitch> his approval ratings would have dropped to single figures :)
<Atamira> did you see the fumbled hand shake between keys and whats his name...
<Atamira> richie maccaw
<ajmitch> yes, a bit embarassing :)
<chilts> morning
 * chilts missed the fumbled handshake
#ubuntu-nz 2012-10-15
<ibeardslee> https://twitter.com/Biz_Dell_AU/status/257652934744088576
<ojwb> sad
<ojwb> dell used to be pretty good for linux a decade or so ago, at least in the uk
<ojwb> wrong "it's" in their twitter branding too
<ojwb> ibeardslee: did you look at the feed?  i think you got a form response...
<ojwb> or at least there's a word for word identical response (aside from who it's to) just before yours
<ibeardslee> ojwb: yeah that's what I think to .. but meh .. they should get it right
<ibeardslee> grr the RPi comes with 512MB now
<hads> I have one sitting in its static bag doing nothing.
<hads> Bummer.
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
<ibeardslee> Ubuntu + HDMI -> TV 'problem' .. resolution of tv doesn't seem to be right, and tv3 ondemand play full screen on the laptop, not the TV .. thoughts?
<ojwb> morning
<ojwb> ibeardslee: i've never managed to get my ubuntu laptop to work with the HDMI tv connection
<ojwb> but i've nothing else that does HDMI to compare with, so it could be the TV or the cable
<mwhudson> ibeardslee: did you see mjg59's blog post on this?
<ibeardslee> mwhudson: No I haven't /me goes looking
<ibeardslee> maybe I should just go with his last recommendation
<fmarier> thumper: so i had a look at your django-browserid documentation bugs last friday
<fmarier> and for one of them (browserid v. browserid-login), the problem is that you were looking at the master version of the code/docs but using the 0.6 version of the code (the lastest on PyPI)
<fmarier> so that one will automatically be fixed next time there's a release
<fmarier> thumper: the other one (the missing "url" in urls.py), I couldn't reproduce. it worked fine for me without it: https://github.com/fmarier/django-browserid-sample/blob/master/mysite/urls.py
#ubuntu-nz 2012-10-16
<thumper> fmarier: oh ok
<thumper> fmarier: I bet the django code has been updated to check to see if the item is a tuple or an url
<thumper> fmarier: and if it is a tuple, to create an url from it
<thumper> fmarier: all the django help docs say the list should be of urls not tuples
<thumper> fmarier: but if it works, great
<ibeardslee> morning all
<chilts> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<ojwb> morning
<ojwb> hmm, first quake i've felt since move house i think
<ojwb> 5.5 near taupo it seems
<mwhudson> yeah
<mwhudson> bit of a wobble
<mwhudson> nothing major but unquestionably a quake
#ubuntu-nz 2012-10-17
<Atamira> morning
<Atamira> tho its a pretty crappy morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ibeardslee> looking nice here
<ajmitch> so sunny & warm
<Atamira> it now raining
<Atamira> i should sleep well when i goto bed
<mwhudson> morning
<chilts> morning
<ojwb> morning
<hads> morning
<thumper> morning
<G> hads: I think you have mystical powercut powers, your e-mail this morning was sent at the exact time of a powercut :)
#ubuntu-nz 2012-10-18
<hads> Upgraded another server tonight 10.04 -> 12.04. An old PHP site broke since it seems PHP5 no longer supports sqlite2. Had to deploy some workarounds.
<hads> There's always something.
<thumper> heh
<ajmitch> hads: sqlite2 should have been dropped several years ago, it's hard to get rid of these things :)
<chilts> morning
<ajmitch> yeah, morning
 * ajmitch had better not forget the important part :)
<Atamira> morning
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-10-19
<olly> morning
<Envy0pla> Morning olly  :)
#ubuntu-nz 2012-10-20
<chilts> morning
<chilts> afternoon even
<chilts> olly: I thought you were away?
<olly> chilts: I am
<olly> they have the internet in america too though
<chilts> ah yeah, wasn't sure if you were down caves again or something similar :)
<olly> morning
<olly> chilts: no, it's the gsoc mentor summit this weekend
<olly> might be caving next weekend, though haven't managed to sort anything out yet
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-10-21
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-10-14
<thumper> evening
<hads> evening
<ajmitch> morning
<olly_> morning
<thumper> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-10-15
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
<thumper> morning
<olly_> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-10-16
<Hempathy_> G'day guys
<kcj> Good day to you kind sir.
<kcj> Would you like a cup of tea?
<Hempathy_> Have one thanks :)
<Hempathy_> I don't visit irc often... just surfing
<Hempathy_> so if theis room was set up in '08, that was Ibex?
<Hempathy_> is that how it works?
<Hempathy_> Ok, more linux Q, if I'm having issues can you guys help :o)
<ajmitch> morning
<thumper> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly_> morning
<hads> morning
<chilts> morning
<ibeardslee> any feedback on saucy?
 * ibeardslee is about to trip on a cable and upgrade his laptop
<mwhudson> only that i've been meaning to upgrade for about a month now...
<thumper> ibeardslee: seems to work for me
<chilts> afternoon
#ubuntu-nz 2013-10-17
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<hads> morning
<ajmitch> so 13.10 is apparantly out now
<ibeardslee> it seems that way .. I didn't even get to use the RC.
<mwhudson> i even forgot to camp in #u-r-p yesterday
 * ajmitch hasn't upgraded to raring yet, let alone a new release
<olly_> morning
<hads> Oh, it's the 10th month.
<thumper> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-10-18
<olly_> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-10-20
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<hads> morning
<olly_> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<mwhudson> guess i should upgrade to saucy today...
#ubuntu-nz 2014-10-13
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch_> morning
<kcj[work]> Morning.
#ubuntu-nz 2014-10-14
<ibeardslee> what is the difference between a scope and a lense?
<ibeardslee> morning
<kcj[work]> Morning.
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-10-15
<Atamira> morning
<kcj[work]> Morning.
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-10-16
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<kcj[work]> Morning.
<hads> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-10-19
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-10-12
<olly> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
<chilts> I need a bot to do that for me
<mwhudson> that would be cheating
<ibeardslee> very cheating
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> very much wow
<chilts> the *only* question is, which language do I write it in :D
<ibeardslee> ok for a challenge .. how many languages can you write the single app/bot in
<ibeardslee> not a separate bot each in a different language, the same bot using different languages
<olly> using the exact same source code for it...
<chilts> Node.js, Go, Perl
<chilts> but I'm sure you could write it in any language given enough time :)
<ibeardslee> not any language, multiple languages
<ibeardslee> a single instance written with bits written in different languages
<chilts> oh I see
<chilts> you're just a polyglot
<mwhudson> have to have some haskell in there these days to get the HN points
#ubuntu-nz 2015-10-13
<chilts> and Scala
<ibeardslee> a bit of visual basic
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<hads> morning
<chilts_bot> morning
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-10-14
<olly> morning
<ibeardslee> MORNING
<ibeardslee> oops sorry
<olly> calm down
<ibeardslee> morning
<ibeardslee> stupid caps lock bumped while I was stuffing a chocolate pastry down my throat
<olly> making caps lock act as Ctrl is one of the first things I set
<olly> these days I rarely try to use it as Ctrl, but I really don't want it as caps lock
<ibeardslee> one of the X1 carbon versions we have has the home/end where there Caps Lock usually lives
<ajmitch> morning
<hads> morning
<chilts> morning
<mwhudson> yep
#ubuntu-nz 2015-10-15
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-10-20
<olly_> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-10-22
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2017-10-16
<atamira> morning
<chilts> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2017-10-19
<ibeardslee> good morning, and what a beautiful morning it is.
<olly> morning
